# hey everyone!



## french fri25 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi, my name is john. i am 15 years old and live on long island, NY. i am pretty much obsessed with martial arts and go to my classes 4-5 times per week. well, just wanted to introduce myself and i hope to learn more about the martial arts from you all.


----------



## dubljay (Nov 19, 2006)

french fri25 said:


> hi, my name is john. i am 15 years old and live on long island, NY. i am pretty much obsessed with martial arts and go to my classes 4-5 times per week. well, just wanted to introduce myself and i hope to learn more about the martial arts from you all.




Welcome to MT John!  Sounds like you will fit in just fine here, we're all a bunch of martial arts fanatics.  What style(s) do you train in and for how long?

Again welcome to MT and happy posting!

-Josh


----------



## Drac (Nov 19, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Obsessed with the MA..You are REALLY in a great place to share that obsession...


----------



## Kacey (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## exile (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi John---greetings and welcome to MT; it's good to have you with us! I grew up on LI---in East Meadow, dead center of Nassau County---where are you on the Island? I see you do a lot of Korean arts---there's a lot of us into KMA also. Have good time reading and writing on the boards!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## bydand (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT.

AoG


----------



## The Master (Nov 20, 2006)

I thought MartialTalk was 16+ only.  How did you get in?


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 20, 2006)

John, welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 21, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 21, 2006)

I take it he was banned because of his age.

AoG


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi . Hope you have fun here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 22, 2006)

Sadly yes.  On the registration it clearly says "I am at least 16...." and in fact will not even let you get to that part unless you put in an birthdate that is 16 or older. So, lying twice then publicly saying same, not smart, y'know?


----------



## matt.m (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome


----------

